# Brittle nails?



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Hi everyone, hoping you can help with a problem:frown: I'm having with my white bull terrier, I've had him for just over 6 months, he is a rescue and I have his full sister who is brindle. In the last 3 months he has ripped or cracked his nails, and I have to take him to the vet to have them clipped off, this last one was ripped pretty high up and bled quite a bit. My question is, do white dogs usually have more brittle nails than colored dogs? His sister has never had a problem, and I keep them clipped or dremeled down, or do you think he might have a deficiency of some kind.


----------



## techampion (Jul 31, 2008)

*Brittle Nails*

My 99% white BT Alice had that issue too and I think it had more to do with the diet she was being fed. Once I got a grasp on her allergy/yeast issues, switched her diet to Natural Balance, & added fish oil supplements her nails have been just fine.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

thats good to know, my vet suggested this last time I took him in to put him on a omega
fish oil supp, I haven't gotten a response at all to the 3 different bull terrier groups I belong to which is a shame. I feel sorry for Leo, he had to have his nail cauterized because it tore so far up. Thanks for your input


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Poor Leo! Try the fish oil, it should help!


----------

